# Motor



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone know of a source to replace the motor in a SIT unit with a new, modern one???


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Portlines has one. Here


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

S-'N-S trains also offers a can motor conversion. Website is snstrains.com


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you looking for a motor replacement for the engine or the smoke unit in tender?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Are you looking for a motor replacement for the engine or the smoke unit in tender?


SIT unit buddy. It would appear I would be better off dumping my SIT engines/tenders, and obtaining a SIB version, it's cheaper.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

$125 complete. I've shown pictures of my 2 SIT 322's, but the motors in the SIT's just isn't reliable enough for me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the posts....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The can motor replacement for the original Gilbert motor driving the SIT smoke unit is not cheap.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> The can motor replacement for the original Gilbert motor driving the SIT smoke unit is not cheap.


The last Hudson I bought was only $50 dollars or so.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been able to avoid any SIT steamers. I don't have a one. Just from hearing of problems with them here on the forum.

Plus I do not like the lever sticking out of boiler.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have never purchased an SIT engine. My issue was the chuffs and smoke do not synchronize with the rod movement.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The SIT is an oddity. I spent a lot of time working on a 312 SIT and the current owner is happy with it. Some day I will get one. I am halfway there. I have a 312 engine waiting on parts. A lot of it was a good electrical connection and moving surfaces were free of burs.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> The SIT is an oddity. I spent a lot of time working on a 312 SIT and the current owner is happy with it. Some day I will get one. I am halfway there. I have a 312 engine waiting on parts. A lot of it was a good electrical connection and moving surfaces were free of burs.


Exactly correct. I have 2 SIT 322's and have posted previous pictures of both of them smoking like a 1968 hippie, but they were very tempermental, 1% temper, 99% mental...I corrected 1 by adding new brushes and springs, and a armature, but the other one was like a spoiled kid, bad one minute, good the next. The other day I was bored and took the bad one apart. It was a intermittent power loss, and I was going crazy trying to figure where it was.Turns out the wire going from the field coil was not making contact with the wire to one of the brushes all the time. I found that by jiggling the wire.After un-soldering the wire to the coil, I cleaned up the copper wire, and made a better solder joint... Works good now, dad-gummit!!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Like most everybody else, I too have avoided any SIT engines. However, about 5 years ago when I bought a small collection there was a 312 SIT in the collection. It does run but no smoke. I have yet to look into the problem. After reading about how much trouble they were, I just put it aside. Later I started seeing people on here also having issues and more postings now. I did check on a can motor replacement but as Tom said, that option wasn't cheap. Since I have 2 other 312's it's no big deal. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Like most everybody else, I too have avoided any SIT engines. However, about 5 years ago when I bought a small collection there was a 312 SIT in the collection. It does run but no smoke. I have yet to look into the problem. After reading about how much trouble they were, I just put it aside. Later I started seeing people on here also having issues and more postings now. I did check on a can motor replacement but as Tom said, that option wasn't cheap. Since I have 2 other 312's it's no big deal.
> 
> Kenny


If you want, send it over to me.. I'll look at it, and fix it hopefully, at no charge.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut I appreciate the offer. Thanks. Not a pressing thing right now. Besides I like a challenge so I will check into it further based on recent posts at some point. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have two 322s sit you guys are right one day they run good and they like to bust my ????. Lol but i like them.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Meant to say next time they like to bust my ????


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a few SIT engines and they all work great. I like them, but likely won't if and/or when they break.


----------



## Flyer4ever (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a 312 SIT that I purchased from a neighbor several years ago that had been sitting in a box for forty+ years. At the time, I wasn't real clear on what SIT meant or why it was even produced. When I opened up the tender I couldnt beleive another engine was inside. After I cleaned it up, lubricated it, and re-soldered a couple of wires, it ran fine when standing still pumping smoke rings, but doesn't always smoke when the engine is running down the track. I was simply amazed that the rubber smoke-bellows still pumps smoke! As mentioned several times before, SIT's are Fickle! However, when the engine is stopped and still smoking like a real steamer, I just can't help smiling, (even if it does have a lever on top of the boiler), and the kids love it!!! Believe me, it's worth the trouble to make em work and use on the layout.


----------

